# Computers...!



## NameOfBand (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey,

So I've been thinking. I need a new computer. At least I think so. I have a MacBook Pro from 2012, the 13" inch version, only dual core, and it's super slow. Could be because I have a lot of junk on it, I don't know. I still think I would need to upgrade if I wan't to have a decent music computer. Ok so hopefuly there will be new Macs in the near future (like this year), and I'm thinking I maybe should buy one of them. If they don't suck, then I'll look into a PC maybe. But if they're good, I don't know if I should get a laptop or a desktop. Here's the thing. I'm a med student, so I have to study a lot. I don't have that much time. How much money is it ok to spend on something that won't be used that much? How much can I justify to put into this? Also I'm a beginner. So a laptop will probably be cheaper (I don't have a keyboard or a mouse or a monitor.). But I would like to have a desktop, because it means more power (and I have to buy a minotor, which means I can get a super fancy one if I want to). But also, I will be in a lot of places during my education, travel a lot, and maybe I will be home 50% of the time, and the other half in a hospital somewhere. And in the summer I will probably work somewhere where I don't have my desktop. I'm also not exclusively interested in making film music, I like to make EDM stuff as well (probably means a laptop will be just fine). So I don't know it seems like I should get a laptop because it will probably be cheaper, and I will be able to bring it with me and thus using it more. On the other hand, one could say that I should get what I really want (desktop), and not compromise on power only to find out that my laptop won't be able to do the things I want it to. Also I probably won't have that much time to use my laptop when I'm in far off places, because either I will have to study or be in the hospital. The time when I'll be home will be weekends. Will be away sunday evening till friday evening probably, approximately half of the weeks. The other half I will be in the town where I study, doing theoretical stuff or beeing in the university hospital, meaning I will be able to use my desktop if I have one. What do you guys think? Budgetwise I think something like 4000-5000 dollars, including software and midicontroller etc.

Edit: Excuse me for my bad writing. I was a bit in a hurry and also kind of lazy. I hope you guys understand what I'm trying to say in this post.

Edit #2: Here's my situation:
1. I'm a med student, I have to study pretty much.
2. I'm a beginner, an amateur, and not that good.
3. I will be away from home approximately 50% of the time, and also in the summers. I will be home during the weekends.
4. I've recently been interested in trying to make film music, but I might end up doing less computer power demanding production like EDM.
5. I have decent monitors (Yamaha HS8s), a decent 88 key digital piano (Casio CDP-100) and good headphones (Shure SRH1440) (thought I'd just tell you if someone would ask).

Here's what I'm thinking, my questions:
1. I'm wondering if I should get a laptop or a desktop.

Laptop pros and cons:

Pros: I will be able to bring it when I won't be home (approximately 50% of semesters, weekends + summers). It will most likely be cheaper than a desktop, because if I get a desktop I have to buy a monitor as well (might not be able to find a proper mouse and keyboard, so maybe I'll have to get that as well). Also, I can add slaves later to this system if I want.

Cons: I will probably have to compromise performance for portability, even with slaves added (I think). Also, for film music, I guess it would be necessary to get a portable MIDI keyboard. 


Desktop pros and cons:

Basically opposite of laptop. A consideration is that I might not have time to use my laptop that much when I'm away with the education during the week, and might end up using it during the weekends, like I would with a desktop. On the other hand, I won't be able to bring it during the summers (will probably be working in Norway).

2. How much can I justify spending on a setup when I'm basically a beginner and also won't be able to use it that much (I know this really is up to me but I would really appreciate to hear what you would have done if you were me!). I've been thinking of numbers around 4000-5000 dollars.
3. Basically, I try to make a decision that will give me the most value for my money. Most hours used product per payed dollar. Also, I don't want to be dissapointed with what I end up getting after spending a lot of money, even if it could mean I won't use it exaclty as many hours as the other alternative.

I understand if these questions might be annoying, and it's my decision to make. I really appreciate all the help I get here, you guys are very kind! If I'm still not expressing myself good enough so ask me if you don't get what I'm wondering about!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 1, 2016)

See what new Macbook Pro specs out at when it is supposedly released this month.

Current Imac 27" 4k which many are using.

MacPro Vader Helmet is now 3 years old, but 6-12 core are powerful, reliable, 6 core is in your budget.


----------



## NameOfBand (Oct 2, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> See what new Macbook Pro specs out at when it is supposedly released this month.
> 
> Current Imac 27" 4k which many are using.
> 
> MacPro Vader Helmet is now 3 years old, but 6-12 core are powerful, reliable, 6 core is in your budget.


Yeah I know my post was kinda stupid since we don't know what the new computers will be like... But I kinda want to decide in advance, and also if I'm not getting a laptop I must decide which monitor to get, mouse keyboard etc. What do you think would be best for me @synthpunk , laptop or desktop?


----------



## passsacaglia (Oct 2, 2016)

The Macrumours forum has interesting threads in the MPB and iMac dept's  
Lurking around there sometimes. 
I mean, people here use a macbookpro with the 16GB and best processor -new ones will without of doubt be great and expecting the best - and it will be great for your EDM stuff (EDM background, u can ask me anything u want in PM also )  
So yeah, wait for sure, I'm waiting for the iMac which I hope will come out soon...including the new Kaby Lakes with hopefully their high end processor 7700K with 4,2GHz and TB 4,5GHz


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 2, 2016)

That is really only a question you can decide NOB. If portability is any factor with you then you need to see whats coming out this month. If not then you want to look for the biggest bang (speed, processor, max ram, monitor, Thunderbolt, etc.) for the buck you can afford ie Imac, Macpro, or pc.



NameOfBand said:


> Yeah I know my post was kinda stupid since we don't know what the new computers will be like... But I kinda want to decide in advance, and also if I'm not getting a laptop I must decide which monitor to get, mouse keyboard etc. What do you think would be best for me @synthpunk , laptop or desktop?


----------



## NameOfBand (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks for the replys everybody! I should rephrase my problem I think.

Here's my situation:
1. I'm a med student, I have to study pretty much.
2. I'm a beginner, an amateur, and not that good.
3. I will be away from home approximately 50% of the time, and also in the summers. I will be home during the weekends.
4. I've recently been interested in trying to make film music, but I might end up doing less computer power demanding production like EDM.
5. I have decent monitors (Yamaha HS8s), a decent 88 key digital piano (Casio CDP-100) and good headphones (Shure SRH1440) (thought I'd just tell you if someone would ask).

Here's what I'm thinking, my questions:
1. I'm wondering if I should get a laptop or a desktop.

Laptop pros and cons:

Pros: I will be able to bring it when I won't be home (approximately 50% of semesters, weekends + summers). It will most likely be cheaper than a desktop, because if I get a desktop I have to buy a monitor as well (might not be able to find a proper mouse and keyboard, so maybe I'll have to get that as well). Also, I can add slaves later to this system if I want.

Cons: I will probably have to compromise performance for portability, even with slaves added (I think). Also, for film music, I guess it would be necessary to get a portable MIDI keyboard. 


Desktop pros and cons:

Basically opposite of laptop. A consideration is that I might not have time to use my laptop that much when I'm away with the education during the week, and might end up using it during the weekends, like I would with a desktop. On the other hand, I won't be able to bring it during the summers (will probably be working in Norway).

2. How much can I justify spending on a setup when I'm basically a beginner and also won't be able to use it that much (I know this really is up to me but I would really appreciate to hear what you would have done if you were me!). I've been thinking of numbers around 4000-5000 dollars.
3. Basically, I try to make a decision that will give me the most value for my money. Most hours used product per payed dollar. Also, I don't want to be dissapointed with what I end up getting after spending a lot of money, even if it could mean I won't use it exaclty as many hours as the other alternative.

I understand if these questions might be annoying, and it's my decision to make. I really appreciate all the help I get here, you guys are very kind! If I'm still not expressing myself good enough so ask me if you don't get what I'm wondering about!


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 2, 2016)

A used MacBrook Pro or NOS NIB from 2014 with Logic since its got Alchemy.


----------



## NameOfBand (Oct 3, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> A used MacBrook Pro or NOS NIB from 2014 with Logic since its got Alchemy.


You don't think I should get a new one? What does NOS NIB mean? What is so special about Alchemy? Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## NameOfBand (Oct 3, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> That is really only a question you can decide NOB. If portability is any factor with you then you need to see whats coming out this month. If not then you want to look for the biggest bang (speed, processor, max ram, monitor, Thunderbolt, etc.) for the buck you can afford ie Imac, Macpro, or pc.


What does NOB mean? Thanks for the tips!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 3, 2016)

NOB...NameOfBand 



NameOfBand said:


> What does NOB mean?


----------



## NameOfBand (Oct 3, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> ...NameOfBand


Haha ok thank you! Thought it was a fancy VI term or something haha. Didn't get much sleep last night...


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 3, 2016)

NameOfBand said:


> You don't think I should get a new one? What does NOS NIB mean? What is so special about Alchemy? Thanks for the recommendation!



New, Old Stock or New, In Box.
Latest and greatest when it comes to computers, software, and even lesser known hardware manufacturers isn't always better.

Sometimes Less Is More.


----------



## cAudio (Oct 3, 2016)

Have you considered putting a SSD in your current MBP? I have a 2011 13'' MBP myself and when it began to slow down a couple of years ago I exchanged the system drive with a SSD and put in 16 GB of ram and it has been became a new computer. Much faster than when it was new actually. Thats an inexpensive upgrade too.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 4, 2016)

pretty hard to get around on a 2 core these days. It can be done for lighter tasks, but 4 core minimum is what you really need.


----------



## URL (Oct 5, 2016)

I find it hard on Q-core these days whiteout slave backup.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 6, 2016)

On Mac we have hyper-threading so a 4 core will get you 8 core performance. That is more than enough for Logic X, soft synths and a moderate template.



URL said:


> I find it hard on Q-core these days whiteout slave backup.


----------



## URL (Oct 6, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> On Mac we have hyper-threading so a 4 core will get you 8 core performance. That is more than enough for Logic X, soft synths and a moderate template.



I find it hard to have a template/rec and mix in the same machine all this new sample lib takes a lot of ram and cpu power/GPU, I have a old 2009 MP tower and have used Logic for years and is "temporary" on Cubase pro this old machine have hard time these days. If you use Vader Helmet 4-core thats a other story...maybe there be upgrade on MP soon.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 6, 2016)

The current Mac Pro's vh processors, video cards, SSD's, RAM can all be upgraded DIY. On the opposite I find slaves get in the way and add a layer on obtrusiveness to the creative process but I know where your coming from.


----------



## URL (Oct 6, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> The current Mac Pro's vh processors, video cards, SSD's, RAM can all be upgraded DIY. On the opposite I find slaves get in the way and add a layer on obtrusiveness to the creative process but I know where your coming from.


You are right everything is upgradable nowadays no matter where you live...


----------

